

4 reasons why Docker could change the cloud computing scenario - SteB
http://cloudacademy.com/blog/4-reasons-why-docker-could-change-the-cloud-computing-scenario-world-wide/

======
leonardofed
Am I the only one who feels that Docker complicates more than simplifies?

I’ve been experimenting with Docker for the last month. I’m not sure whether
either I do not truly understand Docker, or Docker at its current state does
not fully accomplish it’s goals. I’ll share my thoughts with you and I’ll be
happy to hear opposing opinions.

------
antoangelino
I think that Docker _is changing_ the cloud computing scenario, no doubts
about it. Docker is like a swiss army knife. AWS is doing great integrating
docker with Elastic BeansTalk and we can say that AWS is becoming even more a
PaaS provider now.

------
dlanced
Docker is great, I'll admit that. But is there anything it can do that you
can't already do with LXCs? I mean, the scripting can be a bit more complex,
but it is a full-blown OS running incredibly lightly!

~~~
prasoon1982
Well, AFAIR (as far as i read), LXC are C and python and Docker is go-
friendly, so recently they included libcontainer and slowly will remove the
piggybacking on LXCs, i feel so, its optional with new release.
[http://blog.docker.com/2014/03/docker-0-9-introducing-
execut...](http://blog.docker.com/2014/03/docker-0-9-introducing-execution-
drivers-and-libcontainer/) So in that case, they will bring along more
features too,that will surpass LXCs.Also its the matter of statefulness and
statelessness. LXCs are stateful and dockers are stateless so this is a big
win here for dockers. Libcontainer brings more dimensions to dockers. So if
state is not a concern for you, LXCs are any day great ones to go for.

------
alexcasalboni
The concept of Cloud Portability is really fascinating, but is it really
enough to bring some standardization and uniformity in the DevOps community?

~~~
prasoon1982
Alex, one tool doesn't define devops, it will require support of entire eco-
system.

------
__fletch__
I have been using Docker for some time now. I think mixing it with fig makes
things much easier. Good article.

------
minimaxir
Creating sock puppet accounts to comment and upvote on your HN submissions
does not work.

